# hot - as in "sexually attractive"?



## vince

Hello everyone,

I am curious about the translation into Spanish of the North American slang "hot", meaning "sexually attractive".

I was previously led to believe that the word was "guap@" but it seems that this word is used in less colloquial ways than the English equivalent, meaning such things as "handsome", "pretty", etc.

In English, "hot" implies a sexual appeal.

So I am looking to see if there is an equivalent Spanish term for "hot". If there is, is it used as often as the English word? Also, are there country-specific words, that is, how do you say "hot" in Mexican/Peruvian/Chilean/Venezuelan/Columbian/Argentinian/etc.

Thank you for your help,
Vince


----------



## ILT

In México someone that is hot is said to be *bien bueno/a*. Depending on the context, *sexy* is used too.


----------



## mariposita

She's hot  (in Spain)= _Es una tía buena_.

It has to be *ser bueno/buena*, not *estar bueno/buena*. It's so easy for foreigners to _meter la pata_ with this one...


----------



## Eugin

Hi vince!! If you were in Argentina, the most common phrase you would hear would be: ¡*Qué fuerte que está esa mina*! ("mina" referring to a girl, quite derogatory, by the way...)

Cheers!!


----------



## Joey.

"Ella esta buena" significa "she's hot"

No estoy seguro si "el esta bueno" significa "he's hot" pero creo que si.

Esto es lo que mi profesora me dijo. Ella es de Puerto Rico.

Pero, creo que "caliente" es tambien bueno porque hay un verbo "calentarse" que significa "to make hot( sensualmente, es decir).

Espero que te sirva.
-Joe


----------



## Eugin

mariposita said:
			
		

> It has to be *ser bueno/buena*, not *estar bueno/buena*. It's so easy for foreigners to _meter la pata_ with this one...


 
I guess it would have to be depending on where you are, because in Argentina we also say: "Está buena esa flaca/ tía"

Usages of languages are so different from one country to the other, that that doesn´t mean that one of them is wrong.....

Cheers!!


----------



## Eugin

Joey. said:
			
		

> Pero, creo que "caliente" es tambien bueno porque hay un verbo "calentarse" que significa "to make hot( sensualmente, es decir).
> 
> -Joe


It´s true, Joe!! We also use "calentarse", and in this context, you can also say: "*Ella me calienta*", if you see a hot lady....


----------



## ILT

mariposita said:
			
		

> She's hot  (in Spain)= _Es una tía buena_.
> 
> It has to be *ser bueno/buena*, not *estar bueno/buena*. It's so easy for foreigners to _meter la pata_ with this one...



*Ser* bueno means to be a good person, because it is in that person's nature. Now, *estar* bueno means to be physically attractive.

Check these examples:
La Madre Teresa de Calcuta es muy buena (she's a very good-hearted person).
Pamela Anderson está bien/muy buena (she's hot).


----------



## vince

Thank you

So estar buen@ can be used for both men and women?

the expression seems so simple: two of the most common words in the Spanish language: estar and buen@. There is no ambiguity in the meaning of estar buen@, is there? i.e. "esta chica está muy buena" can only mean "she is very hot"? or can it mean "she's being/acting really good"?

I heard from somebody that "estar caliente" meant "to be turned on", if it is so, then it doesn't mean the same thing as English "hot".


----------



## Regulus

No there is no...I can only get it as "she is very hot". I've heard "estar caliente", but not as much as "está buena" and I think it isn't very "latin", it seems to be a literal translation for "she's hot".


----------



## ILT

vince said:
			
		

> So estar buen@ can be used for both men and women?


Yes, we can say Angelina Jolie está bien buena just as we can say George Clooney está bien bueno or even bien buenote.



			
				vince said:
			
		

> the expression seems so simple: two of the most common words in the Spanish language: estar and buen@. There is no ambiguity in the meaning of estar buen@, is there? i.e. "esta chica está muy buena" can only mean "she is very hot"? or can it mean "she's being/acting really good"?


Acting or being good is said ser bueno, comportarse de forma buena.



			
				vince said:
			
		

> I heard from somebody that "estar caliente" meant "to be turned on", if it is so, then it doesn't mean the same thing as English "hot".


At least where I live, in the north part of México, estar caliente means actually to be turned on, yes. Not the same thing as to be hot.


----------



## lforestier

vince said:
			
		

> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am curious about the translation into Spanish of the North American slang "hot", meaning "sexually attractive".
> 
> I was previously led to believe that the word was "guap@" but it seems that this word is used in less colloquial ways than the English equivalent, meaning such things as "handsome", "pretty", etc.
> 
> In English, "hot" implies a sexual appeal.
> 
> So I am looking to see if there is an equivalent Spanish term for "hot". If there is, is it used as often as the English word? Also, are there country-specific words, that is, how do you say "hot" in Mexican/Peruvian/Chilean/Venezuelan/Columbian/Argentinian/etc.
> 
> Thank you for your help,
> Vince


 
Like it has been said, in Puerto Rico we say "está bien buena" to mean hot. Also we say, when a person is physically attractive, "ella está dura"


----------



## Quebosh

Here is a small list of the terms I've heard in Mexico, Nicaragua, Ecuador and Colombia in particular (sorry no accents): 
esta buena, esta rebuena, esa man me dana la mente (but that's mostly because she's so hot your mind starts deviating), esta buenaza, esta recontrabuena (hahaha), esta rica, esta sabrosa....and the list goes on and on...
Then again "esta buena" although somewhat lacking in class is probably your best option if you're not interested in passing for a depraved macho, my two cents anyways


----------



## The_Pinky

be aware that (at least in Spain) you can translate "Estar caliente" as:- "to be horny"- "to be angry"- "to be drunken"


----------



## Snita

Hola, se puede decir *'está muy bueno/a'* y con *ser* también se puede decir *'es un/a tío/a bueno/a'*, al menos por estos lares (España), aunque lo más común es oir la forma *estar:*

*Está muy bueno/a*
*Está como un camión* (don´t ask me why, y suele o solía estar dirigido a varones)
*Está como un tren/para parar un tren (algo como 'stop the press, creo)*
*Está buenorro/a*
*Está como un queso* (se utiliza menos)

En fin, por poner otras expresiones....
Saludos


----------



## vince

Can you use this in adjective form?

Like "Ella está una mujer buena"

That is, how do you say "She is a hot woman"? or "He is a hot guy"?


----------



## Gato_Gordo

vince said:
			
		

> Can you use this in adjective form?
> 
> Like "Ella está una mujer buena"
> 
> That is, how do you say "She is a hot woman"? or "He is a hot guy"?


*Ella está muy buena *since it is a feminine costruction you don't need to say mujer.

* He's a hot guy* se puede traducir como *El está muy bueno* o más comunmente *está muy bueno* ( ´ー｀)―♪


----------



## elena1980

No puedes decir "Ella está una mujer" sólo "Ella es una mujer", pero en ese caso "bueno" tiene el significado de "good person".

En adjetivo quizás : "Es un tío bueno" "es una tía buena" ("tio-bueno" es casi como si fuera una sola palabra)

Podrías decir :"esa mujer está buena"


----------



## jivemu

vince said:
			
		

> Can you use this in adjective form?
> 
> Like "Ella está una mujer buena"
> 
> That is, how do you say "She is a hot woman"? or "He is a hot guy"?


You can say:
_(Ella) está (muy) buena._

You can't say *mujer buena* meaning *hot/sexy woman*, because *mujer buena* means *good/kind woman*. But in Spain you can say *tía buena:*
_Mira a esa tía buena._


----------



## vince

Then how would you say "She is a hot woman" or "He is a hot guy"?

How about "I talked to a hot guy today" or "I talked to a hot girl today"


----------



## jivemu

I said it before:
tía buena = hot chick
tío bueno = hot guy

I talked to a hot girl today = hoy he hablado con una tía buena.


----------



## vince

So the meaning of "hot" is determined by the choice of noun?

i.e. buen@ only means hot if added to the end of tí@?

Which words can be used that give the meaning of "hot" to buen@?


----------



## ednalaura

vince said:
			
		

> So the meaning of "hot" is determined by the choice of noun?
> 
> i.e. buen@ only means hot if added to the end of tí@?
> 
> Which words can be used that give the meaning of "hot" to buen@?


 
Vince,
Don't complicate yourself. There are many meanings for the same word in spanish, however, for basic purposes, what you want to know right now is that 'she's hot' is 'ella está buena/buenísima' or 'he's hot' is 'el está bueno/buenísimo' 
buenísima/o means super hot. if you say it with a flirt-ish face, you'll get the whole thing together... 
There are many ways to say the same thing, the latin culture too rich, impossible to 'swallow' in 1 minute... don't worry, you'll get there, eventually... 
good luck!


----------



## LucíayMiguel

Hola vince,

después de todo lo que te han dicho, yo diría:

-Ella está muy buena/buenísima        Él está muy bueno/buenísimo
-Hoy he hablado con un tío que estaba muy bueno/buenísimo/como un tren, etc.
-Hoy he hablado con una tía que estaba muy buena/cañón/buenísima/como un tren, etc.

There certainly are many ways, but in the place where I live these are the most common.

"caliente" is not used in Spain with that specific meaning you're looking for.

saludos.


----------



## Moritzchen

And what about *Es una chulada?*


----------



## LucíayMiguel

Moritzchen said:
			
		

> And what about *Es una chulada?*


 
You would use in Spain "es una chulada" for things; for example for stylish clothes, for a sports car, for something stylish, special, state of the art, but not for people.

un saludo


----------



## mm_matt

Yo diria "


----------



## mm_matt

Yo diria " sexy "


----------



## LucíayMiguel

mm_matt said:
			
		

> Yo diria " sexy "


 
Sí, también "sexy" es muy común. Cada palabra le da un toque distinto, ¿verdad?


----------



## aquagirl

esto de "recontrabuena" me confunde -- qué quiere decir?


----------



## mariposita

recontra- and requete- are a sort of prefix that is used to intensify:

recontrabuena=really, really hot


----------



## katzuhiko minohara corona

I want to find a word for "buena" in English, and I reached to this thread of "hot".
In the sense of a girl who has a good body that makes you horny. 

I would like to know all the ways of saying.

The ones I already know are:

*In English:*
Hot

*In Spanish of Mexico:*
Buena - buenota
Sabrosa
Rica
Voluptuosa
Bombón 

My question is, do you know more synoyms? slangs?


----------

